# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gripi i derrit A/H1N1 (Swine Flu)

## shigjeta

*Cfare eshte gripi i derrit? (Swine Influenza)*

Gripi i derrit eshte semundje e rrugeve te frymarrjes tek derrat qe shkaktohet nga viruset e Influenzes se tipit A. Eshte nje semundje qe shfaqet here pas here tek derrat. Ne pergjithesi nuk kalon tek njerezit, por edhe ne rastet kur ka ndodhur eshte limituar ne dy-tre persona.

*Eshte ngjites ky lloj i gripit te derrit?*

Sipas te dhenave te fundit eshte deklaruar nga organizatat boteore te shendetesise se ky lloj i gripit te derrit A(H1N1) eshte ngjites nga njeriu tek njeriu. Mgjth ne keto momente nuk ka te dhena se sa shpejt apo lehtesisht trasmetohet.

*
Mund ta marr gripin e derrit duke pergatitur ose ngrene mish derri?*

Jo. Viruset e gripit te derrit nuk perhapen nga ushqimi . Nuk mund te merret duke ngrene mish derri ose produkte te tij. Duke u gatuar si duhet, ne temperature te larte mishi i derrit eshte i sigurte.

*
Cilat jane shenjat e gripit te derrit tek njerezit?*

Shenjat e gripit te derrit jane njesoj me ato te gripit te 'zakonshem' qe ze njerezit dhe qe perfshijne : ethe, kolle, dhimbje fyti, dhimbje trupi, te dridhura, dhimbje koke dhe lodhje (ndjesi keputjeje). Ne disa raste ka te dhena qe mund te shoqerohet edhe me heqje barku (diare) dhe te vjella. Ne te kaluaren rastet e renda kane qene te shoqeruara edhe me pneumoni ose probleme te frymemarrjes qe kane cuar deri ne vdekje te te semurit. Ashtu si gripi sezonal (i "zakonshem"), gripi i derrit mund rendoj edhe me shume simptomat e individeve me semundje kronike.

*Si shperndahet?*

Mendohet se shperndahet si gripi i ''zakonshem'' (sezonal). Virusi zakonisht shperndahet tek njerezit nepermjet kolles ose teshtimes nga i infektuari. Ne disa raste njerezit mund te semuren edhe nqs prekin objekte te 'infektuara' nga virusi i gripit dhe me pas prekin me duar hunden, gojen apo syte.
Dikush i semure mund te infektoj dike tjeter qe 1 dite para se vete individi mbartes i virusit te shfaq simptomat e gripit, gje qe shton rrezikun e perhapjes. Po keshtu i semuri mund te infektoj te tjeret deri ne 7 dite pasi e ka zene gripi. Per femijet kjo periudhe ''ngjitese e virusit'' zgjat edhe me shume, sidomos te me te vegjlit.

*Cfare mund te bej qe te mos marr gripin?*

Mbi te gjitha : lani duart. Kjo mund te behet me uje e sapun per nje kohe 15-20 sekonda ose duke perdorur solucione qe kane perberje alkoli.
Te perpiqeni te qendroni ne forme te mire fizike : duke fjetur gjume mjaftueshem; duke qene aktiv fizikisht; duke mbajtur nen kontroll stresin; duke pire shume lengje dhe duke ngrene ushqim te shendetshem.
Si edhe duke evituar kontaktet me te semurin ose perdorimin e maskes per hunden dhe gojen kur ndodheni prane tyre.
Po keshtu kur dikush semuret, qe te parandaloj kalimin e virusit tek nje individ tjeter, duhet te mbuloj hunden dhe gojen kur kollitet ose teshtin me nje shami ose pecete letre dhe me pas ta hedhi ate ne kosh, ose ne mungese te nje shamie te 'mbulohet' me duar dhe me pas te laj duart.

*Sa gjate mund te jetoj nje virus jashte trupit?*

Dihet qe disa viruse dhe bakterie mund te jetojne 2 ore ose me shume ne siperfaqe te tilla si tavolina, doreza dyersh etj. Duke i lare shpesh duar ulet mundesia per te marr gripin ne kete menyre.
*
Cfare duhet te bej nese semurem?*

Kontaktoni sa me shpejt doktorin nese ndjeni ndonje nga shenjat/simptomat e gripit te permendura me lart si ethe, dhimbje gryke, koke etj
Shenjat qe kerkojne vemendje urgjente dhe masa te menjehershme jane

_Per femijet_ :
- frymarrje e shpejte ose veshtiresi ne frymarrje
- hije ngjyre bluje ne ngjyren e lekures se femijes
- nuk pi lengje mjaftueshem (nga sasia qe pi normalisht)
- nuk i del gjumi ose nuk komunikon me te tjeret
- eshte shume i acaruar aq sa nuk do te mbahet as ne duar
- temperature e shoqeruar me skuqje vende vende te lekures (rash)

_Per te rriturit_:
- veshtiresi ne frymarrje
- dhimbje ose presion ne kraharor ose bark
- marrje mendsh e papritur
- konfuzion
- te vjella te vazhdueshme ose te renda

*Trajtimi, parandalimi dhe ilacet*

Ilacet antivirale mund te merren me recete nga mjeku dhe mund te jene tableta, me pika ose me pompe aerosol (inhaler). Keto ilace veprojne kundra viruseve perfshi ketu edhe virusin e gripit te derrit, duke e luftuar virusin qe te mos riprodhohet ne trupin e njeriut.  Ilacet antivirale kundra gripit funksionojne vetem ndaj viruseve te gripit, ato nuk mund te ndalojne ose ndihmojne ne sherimin e semundjeve te tjera virale qe mund te kene te njejtat simptoma si ato te gripit.

Jane kater ilace te njohura antivirale kundra virusit te gripit (te aprovuara ne Amerike) : oseltamivir, zanamivir, amantadine dhe rimantadine.  Virusi i gripi te derrit A (H1N1) eshte rezistues ndaj amantadines dhe rimantadines, keshtu qe perdorimi i ketyre ilaceve nuk do sjelli ndonje efekt. Testet laboratorike kane treguar qe deri tani virusi A (H1N1) eshte i ndjeshem ndaj oseltamivir dhe zanamivir.
*
Te mirat e perdorimit te ilaceve antivirale*

_Trajtimi_ : Keto lloj ilacesh ndihmojne ne zbutjen e simptomave te virusit te gripit dhe sherim me te shpejte. Ato gjithashtu mund te parandalojne komplikimet e renda qe mund te shkaktoj virusi. Qe keto ilace te funksionojne me mire duhet te merren sa me shpejt qe eshte e mundur kur shfaqen simptomat e para te gripit. Keto ilace mund te mos funksionojne nese merren me vone se 48 ore pasi fillon semundja.

_Parandalimi_ : Ilacet antivirale veprojne edhe per parandalimin e gripit. Kur perdoren si parandalues te gripit, keto ilace jane rreth 70-90% efektive. Gjatesia e kohes qe keto ilace duhet te merren percaktohet nga mjeku.

Qendra per Kontrollin e Semundjeve (CDC) rekomandon perdorimin e oseltamivir ose zanamivir per trajtimin dhe parandalimin e infektimit nga virusi i gripit te derrit.

*Oseltamivir* (emri i tregut *Tamiflu*) eshte i mire per te trajtuar dhe parandaluar virusin e influenzes A dhe B duke filluar nga mosha 1 vjec dhe me lart
*Zanamivir* (emri i tregut *Relenza*) eshte i mire per te trajtuar virusin e influenzes A dhe B ne individet 7 vjec e siper dhe per ta parandaluar virusin ne individet 5 vjec e siper.

_permbledhur dhe perkthyer nga faqja e Qendres per Kontrollin e Semundjeve (CDC)_

----------


## dardajan

> Eshte ngjites ky lloj i gripit te derrit?
> 
> Sipas te dhenave te fundit eshte deklaruar nga organizatat boteore te shendetesise se ky lloj i gripit te derrit A(H1N1) eshte ngjites nga njeriu tek njeriu. Mgjth ne keto momente nuk ka te dhena se sa shpejt apo lehtesisht trasmetohet.


Eshte  ngjites  edhe  nga  derri  tek  njeriu  dhe  anasjelltas.

----------


## dardajan

> Mund ta marr gripin e derrit duke pergatitur ose ngrene mish derri?
> 
> Jo. Viruset e gripit te derrit nuk perhapen nga ushqimi . Nuk mund te merret duke ngrene mish derri ose produkte te tij. Duke u gatuar si duhet, ne temperature te larte mishi i derrit eshte i sigurte.


Sigurisht  qe  mund  ta  marresh,  por  kjo  propagande  behet  qe  te  mos  paralizohet  tregu  i  mishit  ne  pergjithsi  dhe  ai  i DERRIT   ne  vecanti. Sepse  per  qeverite  dhe industrite  eshte  me  e rendesishme  ekonomia  se  sa  mijra  vet  te  vdekur.  Shkurt  muhabeti    fitojme  me  shume duke  gropusur  njerez  se  sa duke  groposur  derra.

----------


## dardajan

[QUOTE]


> Cfare mund te bej qe te mos marr gripin?
> 
> Mbi te gjitha : lani duart. Kjo mund te behet me uje e sapun per nje kohe 15-20 sekonda ose duke perdorur solucione qe kane perberje alkoli.
> Te perpiqeni te qendroni ne forme te mire fizike : duke fjetur gjume mjaftueshem; duke qene aktiv fizikisht; duke mbajtur nen kontroll stresin; duke pire shume lengje* dhe duke ngrene ushqim te shendetshem.[/*


QUOTE]

*-dhe duke ngrene ushqim te shendetshem.* dmth  ai  qe  na  rekomandohet  me  lart  pra ky:




> *[U]Mund ta marr gripin e derrit duke pergatitur ose ngrene mish derri?
> 
> Jo. Viruset e gripit te derrit nuk perhapen nga ushqimi . Nuk mund te merret duke ngrene mish derri ose produkte te tij. Duke u gatuar si duhet, ne temperature te larte mishi i derrit eshte i sigurte.[/*


*U]*  Ky  per  ta  eshte  ushqim  i shendetshem  sepse  te  dhjamos  si  DERRI.

----------


## dardajan

> Cfare mund te bej qe te mos marr gripin?


Per  mendimin  tim  duhet  te  forconi  imunitetin  dhe  asgje  tjeter.

----------


## dardajan

Ajo  qe shikoni  ne  figure  eshte  nje puntor  apo si  i thone veteriner  i  cili  ka  mbi  shpine  nje bidon  5 litrosh  plot me  vaksina pra  me  virus  ,dmth  brenda  tij  ndodhen  me  miliarda, e miliarda  di  virus ne  forme  vaksine  te  gatshem  te futen  ne  trupin  e  derrit  por  edhe  te  kafsheve  te  tjera  nepermjet  asaj  pistolete  qe  duket  ne  figure.  Ajo  eshte  nje  pistolete  automatike  dhe  gjelpera  e  saj  nuk  nderrohet  pa  mbaruar  te  gjith  bidonin. Por  ne  raste  te  vecanta  kur  thyhet  gjilpera  ne  kofshe  te  derrit  jane  te  detyruar  ta  nderrojne.
C'far  vaksinash  jane ato ?
Dihet  qe  ne  te  gjitha stallat si  te  lopeve pulave,  derreva  etj...  ka  semundje  infektive  dhe  keto  semundje luftohen  me  ilace  dhe  me  pas  vaksina.Keto  vaksina  behen  duke  perzier  ADN  e  disa  virusve, si  te  majmunit,  njeriut, derrit  etj  qe  te  jene  sa  me  te  efektshem,  dhe  prodhohen  ne  laborator  nga inginieret  gjenetik.
Prandaj  edhe  ky  virus  eshte  prodhuar  nga  mendja  e  njeriut kete  e  verteton  edhe  ky  link.

*http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/*

A duhet  te  hani  mishin  e  Derrit ??????????????????

Une  them  JO  dhe  jo vetem  Derrin  por  cdo  lloj  mishi  nuk  eshte  gje  tjeter  vecse  nje  kafshe  e  ngordhur  diku  ne  nje  thertore disa  jave  muaj  apo  vite  me  pare  dhe  qe  na  serviret  me  emra  dhe  etiketa  te  bukura  plot  ngjyra  te  ndezura  si  salçiçe,Biftek,Berxolle,Kotolet,Hamburger,etj.... qe  nuk  eshte  gje  tjeter  vecse  nje  mish  i  ngordhur  drejt  nje  dekompozimi  te shpejte  dhe  per  te  frenuar  kete  dekompozim e  trajtojne  kimikisht me  solucione  qe  jane akoma  me  te  rrezikshme  se  vete  mishi i  ngordhur.

Siti  i  mesiperm cdc   deklaron  se  virusi  i  Derrit   eshte  i  tipit  A  me  emrin H1N1
dhe  permban ADN   e  virusit  te  tipit  aviario,  te  derrit  dhe  te  njeriut,  duke  permbledhur  ketu  te  gjith  elementet  e  derrave  evropian  dhe atyre  aziatik.
 [nN23355101]

----------


## shigjeta

Po te lexosh me qetesi i kupton me mire ato qe jane shkruar  :buzeqeshje: 

Virusi ka kaluar nga derri tek njeriu, jo nga ngrenia e mishit, por nga ndryshimi qe ka pesuar forma e virusit te influenzes se tipit A (H1N1). Ky fakt theksohet dhe ritheksohet nga te gjithe ata qe merren me studimin e viruseve, qe virusi nuk ka kaluar nga ngrenia e mishit. Per aq kohe sa eshte i gatuar tamam, eshte i sigurte. Mish jo i gatuar mire mund te sjelle lloj lloj semundjesh, por jo virusin e gripit dhe kjo eshte e vertete per te gjitha llojet e mishit, jo vetem ate te derrit. 
Link qe ke dhene me lart nuk flet aspak qe ky virus eshte shkaktuar ne laboratore apo krijuar nga njeriu. Se si ka ndryshuar formen virusi (mutate) dhe ka kaluar tek njerezit eshte akoma duke u studiuar. Nuk eshte hera e pare qe virusi i derrit apo i kafsheve te tjera kalon tek njerezit. Link qe ke dhene me lart jep numrin e rasteve te te infektuarve ne shtete te ndryshme te Amerikes, masat qe po merr qeveria duke perfshire edhe studimin per krijimin e nje vaksine.

----------


## dardajan

> Po te lexosh me qetesi i kupton me mire ato qe jane shkruar 
> 
> Virusi ka kaluar nga derri tek njeriu, jo nga ngrenia e mishit, por nga ndryshimi qe ka pesuar forma e virusit te influenzes se tipit A (H1N1). Ky fakt theksohet dhe ritheksohet nga te gjithe ata qe merren me studimin e viruseve, qe virusi nuk ka kaluar nga ngrenia e mishit. Per aq kohe sa eshte i gatuar tamam, eshte i sigurte. Mish jo i gatuar mire mund te sjelle lloj lloj semundjesh, por jo virusin e gripit dhe kjo eshte e vertete per te gjitha llojet e mishit, jo vetem ate te derrit. 
> Link qe ke dhene me lart nuk flet aspak qe ky virus eshte shkaktuar ne laboratore apo krijuar nga njeriu. Se si ka ndryshuar formen virusi (mutate) dhe ka kaluar tek njerezit eshte akoma duke u studiuar. Nuk eshte hera e pare qe virusi i derrit apo i kafsheve te tjera kalon tek njerezit. Link qe ke dhene me lart jep numrin e rasteve te te infektuarve ne shtete te ndryshme te Amerikes, masat qe po merr qeveria duke perfshire edhe studimin per krijimin e nje vaksine.


Une  nuk  thash  qe  virusi  eshte  perhapur  nga  ngrenia  e  mishit,  por  thash  qe  egziston  mundesia  qe  te  perhapet  edhe  me  ngrenien  e  mishit ,

Autoritet thone  te  kunderten  per  interesat  e  tyre  por  sic  kane  vertetuar  faktet  shpeshhere  shum  ilace te  recomanduara  si mrekullira  kana  patur  efekte  te  renda  anesore  dhe  jane  terhequr  nga  tregu  pa  bere  shum  zhurme.

Perhapja  e  virusit  ne  rruge  ajrore  nga  mushkrite  eshte i  menjehershem  ndersa  ai  me  ngrenie mund  te  jete   shum  i  ngadalshem  sepse  duhet  te  kaloje  disa  pengesa  te  brendshme  te  organizmit  sic  eshte  acidi  ne  stomak,imuniteti  ne  intestino  etj...  por  kjo  nuk  perjashton  mundesine qe  ai  te  mutoje  perseri  dhe  ti  kaloje  edhe  keto pengesa.  Por egziston  edhe  mundesia qe mund  te  shfaqet  ne  nje  forme  tjeter  dhe  te  demtoje  pjese  te  tjera  te  organizmit  qe  ne dukje  nuk  kane  lidhje  me  kete  virus  duke  i dhene  keshtu  nje  emer  tjeter  por  qe  ne  fakt  mund  te  jete  perseri  i  njejti.

Si  perfundim  dua  te  them  qe  informazioni  qe  thote  hani  mish  derri  se  nuk  ju  ben  dem  duhet  marre  me  shume   rezerva  dhe  nuk  duhet  besuar  100%

----------


## Korbi999

Ne karantine jane vene edhe aeroportet e australise pas shenjave te ketij gripi nder udhetaret e ardhur nga america qendrore . Shenjat me te dukshme jane konstatuar ne Zelande nga udhetare te ardhur prej mexico nga ku kane udhetuar edhe qytetare austral. masat ne airporte jane te rrepta.
....... per trajtimin e semundjes akoma nuk jane njoftuar format, vende te ndryshme bejne trajtim te ndryshem. Mjeket jane mjaftuar deri tani me stabilizimin e temperatures dhe ne pak raste antibiotike te tipit te permendur me lart dhe te kesaj familjeje antibiotikesh.
Shpresa eshte qe virusi te izolohet duke respektuar higjenen personale, contactet neper ambiente publike me njerez apo sende, ushqime neper markets(te gatuara) etj. Ne shqiptaret jemi te paster nuk na kap ky grip.
Salam!





http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?p...d=aAOiwmIkRts0

----------


## dardajan

Nderkohe  qe po pregatis nje shkrim   mbi  te  verteten  e H1N1 shikoni  kete  video, dhe mendoni disa sekonda.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFFjh...layer_embedded

----------


## Xingaro

Qe ka nje hije dyshimi mbi kete virus,kjo dihet.Problemi eshte se njeriu nuk di kujt ti besoje,dhe ne rolin e deles do bashkohet me turmen.Per OMS ka nje fare llogjike sepse kush na thote ne qe pas 2 vjetesh s'na del nje grip i kuajve dhe na fusin ca vaksina te tjera kot sa me na ngrene leket.
Jemi shume te pafuqishem ne kete aspekt,do bejme cfare te beje bota.Kjo do hyje tek shume gjerat qe s'do kene shpjegim.
Pastaj kjo nuk gjente dot nje vend tjeter me bo kte xhirim po aty ne mes te gjinkallave.S'ka pike serioziteti si filmim.Pse nuk del ne TV ti thoje ato gjera para te gjitheve.

----------


## Llapi

*Në Prishtinë sot përurohet Laboratori për diagnostikimin e Gripit A H1N1*

Prishtinë, 30 shtator - Në kuadër të Institutit Kombëtar të Shëndetësisë Publike (IKSHP), sot në Prishtinë do të përurohet Laboratori për diagnostikimin e Gripit A H1N1, ku pritet të marrin pjesë Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu, Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, Ministri Alush Gashi dhe zyrtarë të herë. Diagnostikimi i rasteve të rënda klinike të Gripit të ri A H1N1 do të bëhet në Qendrën Kombëtare të Gripit me metodën më të sofistikuar me RT PCR. Ky është laboratori i parë i llojit të tillë në Kosovë dhe do të bëjë të mundur trajtimin e viruseve, përfshirë gripin e derrave dhe atë shpezëve. Laboratori tanimë është pjesë e Rrjetit Evropian të mbikqyrjes së gripit dhe sëmundjeve përcjellëse të tij.

----------


## Llapi

Prishtinë, 30 shtator - Presidenti Sejdiu dhe kryeministri Thaçi përuruan sot Qendrën për diagnostifikimin e gripit A H1N1, në Institutin e Shëndetit Publik. Në këtë laborator, i cili do të jetë pjesë e rrjetit evropian të mbikëqyrjes së gripit, diagnostikimi i rasteve do të bëhet me metodën më të sofistikuar, me RT-PCR. 

 

(Foto: Jetmir Idrizi)

----------


## Archicad

Dr Raussell Blaylock, neurokirurg, ligjërues dhe shkrimtar, njëri ndër personat më me ndikim në botën  e medicinës ka deklaruar: 

“Askush nuk duhet të marrë vakcinën kundër gripit të derrit, ajo është njëra ndër vakcinat më të rrezikshme e prodhuar ndonjëherë. Përmban Squalene (MF 59), për të cilën është vërtetuar se shkakton sëmundje autoimune si Multiple sklerozën, Artritisin Reumatoid  dhe Lupusin. 
Virusi H1N1 shkakton stuhi citokine që do të thotë se shkakton reakcion shumë të fortë të sistemit imunitar dhe kjo është arsyeja se pse është më i rrezikshëm për të rinjtë ndërsa më pak i sulmon më të moshuarit (të cilët kanë imunitet më të dobët).  

Kjo vakcinë është një imuno stimulator shumë i fuqishëm dhe ka shumë gjasa se do ta rrisë rrezikshmërinë vdejkeprurëse të këtij virusi. 

Njëra ndër preventivat më të mira kundër këtij virusi është vitamina D3. Duhet të merret 5000 IU në ditë, ndërsa nëse fillon sëmundja të përhapet doza duhet të rritet në 15.000 IU gjatë një dite. 

Vitamina D3 modulon reakcionin imunologjik duke zvogëluar mundësinë e reakcionit të fortë të sistemit imunologjik dhe duke stimuluar organizmin që të formojë peptide antimikrobe të cilët janë shkatërrues të fortë të virusit në të cilin nuk është i inkuadruar imuniteti. 

Gjithëçka është  e lidhur me dozimin  e vitaminës D3, që dtth doza sa më e lartë, aq më  e lartë mbrojtja. 
Vaji i peshkut poashtu zvogëlon reakcionin  e fuqishëm të sistemit imunologjik. Një lugë kafeje në ditë është e mjaftueshme. Për simptomat e zhvilluara dy lugë kafeje në ditë. Poashtu ndihmojnë edhe antioksidantet: curcumini, quercetini, ekstrakti i farave të rrushit, vitamina C dhe vitamini E natyror. 

Rastet e të sëmururve dhe të vdekurve nga gripi i derrit të cilët janë duke u plasuar në kanale televizive nuk janë të sqaruara në mënyrë detale.  


Atë që unë doja të shtoja është terapia e Dr Frederick Kleenerit. Në pranverën e vitit 1949 në Amerikë bënte kërdi paraliza e fëmijëve. Doktor Kleeneri me terapinë e tij me vitamin C ka shëruar 60 pacientë në afat prej 5 ditësh, madje edhe ata që kanë qenë të kapur nga gërçet.  Por natyrisht, terapia nuk u festua sepse nuk ka qenë profitabile për kompanitë farmaceutike. 

 Pos këtyre unë do të këshilloja:
 * Kaloni kohë sa më të gjatë jashtë në ajër të pastër, merrni frymë thellë dhe shfrytëzoni secilën rreze të diellit.
 * Pini ujë nga bunari dhe nga burimi, jo nga çeshmja. Vërtetoni se në ujin nga shishja mos të ketë fluoride e cila është shumë toksike. 
 * Shmangni të gjitha llojet  e ushqimeve dhe pijeve të paketuara, në kuti dhe qese. 
 * Hani sa më shumë pemë të freskëta dhe të terura, perime dhe fara. 
 * Shmangni prodhimet nga kafshët. 
 * Shmangni qëndrimet e gjata para televizorëve( sidomos lajmet dhe filmat negativë) të cilët nxisin prodhimin e hormoneve stresantne, gjë që është rezultues në shumimin e mikrobeve. 
 * Mundësojeni vetes që së paku 15 minuta në ditë të qëndroni të zbathur mbi tokë që të shkarkoheni nga elektriciteti të cilin trupi juaj akumulon nga kompjuteri, telefoni, televizori.
 * Fleni nga ora 10 e mbrëmjes deri në ora 2 të mëngjesit në dhomën tërësisht të errët, në mënyrë që trupi juaj të prodhojë hormonin melatonin, hormon i cili është shumë i rëndësishëm për mbrojtjen e organizmit tuaj nga sëmundjet.

 Pershendetje nga,
 Dr Sladjana Velkov

----------


## Prizrenasi_20

A thuaa a esht e vertet apo e ke Kopjuar edhe ti ndokund me fal ne pytje nese nuk me keqkupton ?

----------


## alem_de

Une e kam bere te premten vaksinen kunder <>megjith se nuk bej pjese ne grupin e te rezikuarve,vetem si mase profilakse,dhe nuk kam ndjere asnje pasoje.Mos keni frik jua rekomandoj te gjitheve ta beni.

----------


## prenceedi

a duhet ta bejme apo jo vaksinen e gripit??????????
nuk po marim vesh se cpo ndodh.......disa doktore dalin e thone bejeni te tjere thone jo

----------


## Roi

Ju lutemi, transmetojani kete familjes dhe shokeve tuaj. Sidomos atyre qe kane femije 


Gripi H1N1 tani po perhapet me te madhe. Me poshte keni krahasimin e tij dhe simptomeve normale te ftohjes:


Simptoma
 Ftohja
 Gripi H1N1

Zjarmia
Ftohja) Zjarmia rralle shfaqet me ftohjen.
Gripi H1N1)Zjarmia eshte zakonisht prezente me gripin e derrit (deri 80%te rasteve). Temperatora prej 37.7 C ose me e larte per 3 deri ne 4 dite shoqerohet me gripin 

Kolla
Ftohja) Zakonisht eshte prezente nje kolle therese dhe e cila prodhon mukoze 
Gripi H1N1) Me gripin H1N1 eshte prezente kolla e thate 

Dhimbjet 
Ftohja) Dhimbje te vogla te trupit mund te jene pjese e ftohjes 
Gripi H1N1) Dhimbje shume te forta te trpit jane te zakonshme ne gripin H1N1 

Hundet e zena
Ftohja) Hundet e zena dhe qe rrjedhin jane te zakonshme ne ftohejn e rendomte, dhe zakonisht kalojne vetvetiu brenda javes 
Gripi H1N1) Hundet e zena nuk jane zakonisht te pranishme ne gripin H1N1 

Mornicat
Ftohja) Ethet (mornicat) nuk jane te pranishme me ftohjen
Gripi H1N1) 60% te njerezve perjetojne ethe me gripin H1N1 

Lodhje 
Ftohja) Lodhja eshte pak e shprehur tek ftohja 
Gripi H1N1) Lodhja eshte mesatarisht e mund te behet edhe shume erende me H1N1 

Teshtitja 
Ftohja) Teshtitja eshte e zakonshme ne ftohje 
Gripi H1N1) Teshtitja nuk eshte e zakonshme tek gripi H1N1 

Simptoma te papritura 
Ftohja) Simptomoat e ftohjes zhvillohen ne periudhe disa ditore 
Gripi H1N1) Gripi H1N1 ka zhvillim te shpejte brenda 3 - 6 ore. Ai godet fort dhe ne te perfshihen simptoma te papritura si temperature dhe dhimbje. 

Kokedhembja 
Ftohja) Kokedhembja eshte shume e rralle tek ftohja e rendomte 
Gripi H1N1) Kokedhembja eshte shume e zakonshem tek gripi H1N1 (80%) te rasteve 

Dhembja e fytit 
Ftohja) Dhembja e fytit shoqerohet me ftohje 
Gripi H1N1) Dhembja e fytit zakonisht nuk ndodh te gripi H1N1 

Therja ne kraheror 
Ftohja) Therja ne gjoks eshte e vogel em und te jete edhe mesatare tek ftohja .
Gripi H1N1) Zakonisht therja e gjoksit eshte e ashper tek gripi H1N1.


*E vetmja menyre per ta ndalur kete epidemi eshte me ane te vetedijesimit.*

----------


## janar

per gripin e    derrit  gaseta  gjermane    bild    shkruan    

  perdorni  vitamin c  

  shege

 peshk   lachs   hering  makrele

  vitamin    zink

  dhe  holunderbeeren    - perkthejeni

  dhe vitamin d
  gaseta gjermane  bild    e dates   16  nendor  2009

  shqiptar  ruani veten  zoti ju ndimoft sidomos  femijet

----------


## Daja-GONI

> a duhet ta bejme apo jo vaksinen e gripit??????????
> nuk po marim vesh se cpo ndodh.......disa doktore dalin e thone bejeni te tjere thone jo



Nuk mund askush ta thot me saktesi . Nuk ka asnje mjek i ndershem qe  mund te garantoj per ndonje gje . Disa thone  " hyt "  disa thone  " hot "  .

Une per vete punoj ne emergjence , edhe vaksinimin e kemi pa para dhe pa komplikime  . Une per veten time ende nuk jam vaksionuar edhe pse kam kontakte te shumta gjat dites me persona te ndryshem dhe me smundje te ndryshme . Pra , nje pergjigje te sakt dhe te prere mos e prit nga askush , sepse askush nuk e di .

Disa fjale per ate anetarin me larte qe ka bere krahasime ne mes te ftohjes dhe gripit te derrave .

Problemi eshte ne veshtersine e dallimit ne mes te gripit normal dhe gripit te derrave , por jo ne mes ketije te fundit dhe nje ftohje sezonale . Pra duhet pasur kujdes ne kete . 

Keshilla ime .

Sa me pak kontakte qe eshte e mundur me njerez . Mos ia zgjatni doren askujt . Lani duart sa me shpesh . Vishuni trash ne keto dite te ftohta . Pini sa me shume qaj me limon , dhe ushqehuni shendosh . 

Zoti ju ruajt !

----------

